# Herdstock!  Please check in! - Great time!  Updates and Pics!



## Roll farms

If you don't know what Herdstock is, check here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18956







FYI - this is a family-friendly event, no booze allowed  

then come back to this thread if you're interested in coming.  Thanks!
Please post general questions / comments in the other thread.

Please comment here only w/ the total people who'll be in you're party, and what you're bringing, ie: 

Rollfarms - 2 - hamburgers and hot dogs....and goat milk fudge....
Hoosierchick - 1 - cups
Elevan - 1 - muffins
Pearce Pastures - 1 - Hummus, pita chips, and fruit salad.
Popcorn Chicken - 6 - Mac and Cheese and Chips
NewToThis  - 3 - Strawberry pretzel dessert and mt. dew
Autumnprarie - 1 - paper plates and plasticware
Tater - 2 - buns
RPC - 1 - pop and water
Mo's Palaminos - 3 - coleslaw, potato salad
RedTailGal - 1 - chips
KaryKim - 3 - blt bites
CurryComb -1 - bag of ice
Cadillac Ed - 2  - pop, cheesy taters, napkins
Twiseowl - 3 - cheesy taters and ?
DebbieB - 1 - plates

31 bodies so far - but I'd plan on having enough for 50 in case of 'drop ins'....


*ETA:  If you need my address, phone no. or any other info, please shoot me a PM.  *


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hummus, pita chips, and fruit salad.

Pretty sure it will just be me coming.


----------



## RPC

Just this 1 lonely soul hahaha and I am not sure yet what to bring so maybe we will see what everyone else brings then assign me something. I am pretty easy going as long as I can buy it. I am not much of a cook I only know a limited menu.


----------



## autumnprairie

just me and whatever want me to bring, I will be there a day early so if ya need some help


----------



## Roll farms

AP, If you could do either paper plates or cups or cutlery, that'd be just grand.  That way you don't have to worry about hauling food.


----------



## elevan

Likely it'll just be me.

I'll bring some of my Chia (Strawberry...Banana or others) Muffins.


----------



## hoosierchick

I'm bringing cups by request. Let me know if anything else is needed.


----------



## redtailgal

open to suggestions here


----------



## Mo's palominos

More than likely 3 of us. I can bring potato salad and Cole slaw and maybe some macaroni salad.


----------



## Roll farms

redtailgal said:
			
		

> open to suggestions here


Wanna do chips or make something?


----------



## redtailgal

I kin do chips.  I was gonna make some pasta salad, but it wouldnt be good if I hauled it that far and once I get there I"m not gonna wanna make it, lol.

Chips it is!


----------



## karykim

We will be there. It will be us 3. I will bring blt bites.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## elevan

Getting close!!!





I for one cannot wait to meet all of you!


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Getting close!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one cannot wait to meet all of you!


X2


----------



## Royd Wood

You all have a fantastic time and lots of pics please - a few live event posts on here would be cool


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> You all have a fantastic time and lots of pics please - a few live event posts on here would be cool


x2! I really wish I could go.  Maybe one day. Ya'll have fun and please, lots of pictures!


----------



## redtailgal

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> You all have a fantastic time and lots of pics please - a few live event posts on here would be cool


I"m taking my camera gear.  They may get sick of having their pic taken!


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all have a fantastic time and lots of pics please - a few live event posts on here would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> I"m taking my camera gear.  They may get sick of having their pic taken!
Click to expand...

I may just have to put a bag over my head


----------



## redtailgal

I'd submit that pic for pic of the week.


----------



## elevan

Though maybe I should wrap myself in bubble wrap instead given my penchant for accidents lately.


----------



## Roll farms

That could be a game......wrap Em in bubble wrap, then hit her w/ something to see who can pop the most bubbles.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Roll farms said:
			
		

> That could be a game......wrap Em in bubble wrap, then hit her w/ something to see who can pop the most bubbles.


I might reconsider my coming... LOL


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be a game......wrap Em in bubble wrap, then hit her w/ something to see who can pop the most bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might reconsider my coming... LOL
Click to expand...

You should come


----------



## Roll farms

I have several 2008-era "Countryside & small stock journal" magazines if anyone thinks they might want them.....they were given to me and I've finished w/ them.  I hate to toss them out if someone else would like to read 'em.  Lots of info about homesteading / DIY building, etc.


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have several 2008-era "Countryside & small stock journal" magazines if anyone thinks they might want them.....they were given to me and I've finished w/ them.  I hate to toss them out if someone else would like to read 'em.  Lots of info about homesteading / DIY building, etc.


I would love to have some


----------



## Roll farms

OK, they're yours.

Also got some 'chicken' type decor items I'm gonna offer, too.  Y'all can wait til you get here / see them to speak for 'em.

This gets rid of my 'pile of stuff I can't use but not enough to rummage'.  Thanks


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> OK, they're yours.
> 
> Also got some 'chicken' type decor items I'm gonna offer, too.  Y'all can wait til you get here / see them to speak for 'em.
> 
> This gets rid of my 'pile of stuff I can't use but not enough to rummage'.  Thanks


can't wait to see it, I love chickens


----------



## Pearce Pastures

x2  Love chicken stuff too.  Inside my chicken coop, I even hung a chicken shadow box and a chicken picture thing...ya know so they had a little decor to enjoy while they eat and poo.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms

Milking demo will be at 11am sharp.  1st barn tour at 10am.  I'll be taking people for gator rides (that want to go) until we eat, in small groups (it seats 2 but I put blankets in back folks can sit on.)

Forecast says 60% chance of rain, mainly after 2pm.  We'll just have to stuff ourselves and sit around and 'talk critters' while it pours.  

Cant think of anyone I'd rather hang out in the rain with than you guys.


----------



## bonbean01

Rain or shine, I know you will have a terrific time!!!  Wish I could make it, but alas...maybe another year...Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!  And take lots of photos!!! :bun


----------



## autumnprairie

Currycomb and I want to know when is breakfast


----------



## currycomb

nothing fancy, oatmeal with a bit of butter, brown sugar and lots of cinnamon. (just kidding, but we can come early if you need some last minute help)


----------



## autumnprairie

currycomb said:
			
		

> we can come early if you need some last minute help


X2


----------



## Roll farms

I was gonna ask if y'all were gonna bring me some breakfast.......

You guys can get here at 9 if you want / happen to be ready and help RTG and I set up the porch.  

I have low blood sugar, I pretty much have to get up and eat or I won't function....or very well anyway, lol.  Then I gotta get ready, do the chores, etc.

The upside to the rain is - it won't be hot !  

(honestly, if I had to choose between 100 dg and sunny or 80 degrees and rainy...I'll take the rain....)


----------



## autumnprairie

I'll take rain over hot most days


----------



## currycomb

X2


----------



## elevan

I have a huge confession to make before I arrive...

I am horrible with names.  Are we gonna do name tags with real and member names on them?  I might really need it  

I'll apologize now if I screw your name up (if we don't have tags).


----------



## Roll farms

I have 10 leftover "Hello" tags from my last chickenstock.....You're welcome to use them...fill them out and stick them on whoever.

I admit I have the same problem.  

But, just so's y'all know....My name is Kim and it's my house you're coming to.


----------



## currycomb

i am just as bad, so name tags might save all of us some embarrassement. if we all bring our own, we can see who can be the most creative? (and rolls won't have to go out and buy more)


----------



## jodief100

Ran and I are going to try our darndest to make it but if we do it will be later in the day.  My surgery and Ran's business trip really messed up my plans.


----------



## Roll farms

that you make it, Jodie.


----------



## redtailgal

I got cups.


----------



## Roll farms

You ROCK!

Thank you!


----------



## autumnprairie

I will have plates and silverware


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, you rock too!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> that you make it, Jodie.


x2


----------



## elevan

I'll try to remember to stop and grab some name tags on my way outta town tomorrow.

I'm gonna drive in and meet up with a couple of other BYH'ers tomorrow night and have a little pre-Herdstock party


----------



## Royd Wood

elevan said:
			
		

> I'll try to remember to stop and grab some name tags on my way outta town tomorrow.
> 
> *Dont forget the bubblewrap *
> 
> I'm gonna drive in and meet up with a couple of other BYH'ers tomorrow night and have a little pre-Herdstock party
> *Who's playin - Red hot chili peppers*
> u now me well enough only jokin elv - have a great weekend and spread the byh gospel


----------



## elevan

I'll just swing by my grandma's for some bubble wrap...she keeps loads of it as she finds it therapeutic to pop it.

Oh, shoot gotta charge my camera!  Can't forget to take it!


----------



## elevan

*I'll be giving away 2, 6-month GHMs so make sure that you enter to win!*

eta:  I'll also have some other goodies with me


----------



## Roll farms

I really, really hope y'all don't end up at Hoosier Park (casino / horse racing) and loose your shirts...


----------



## elevan

Whatcha doing tempting them like that for Roll?!


----------



## currycomb

did someone say horse racing?????


----------



## Roll farms

Where's the 'slaps forehead' emoticon....???

Already picturing the video on You Tube..."When good BYH girls go bad"

Sorta like those hangover movies....only they'll be stealing goats instead of Mike Tyson's tiger....


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Where's the 'slaps forehead' emoticon....???
> 
> Already picturing the video on You Tube..."When good BYH girls go bad"
> 
> Sorta like those hangover movies....only they'll be stealing goats instead of Mike Tyson's tiger....


Be careful, we will be stealing YOUR goats!


----------



## Roll farms

Not my goats, they're staying 45 minutes away tonight....they'd be taking someone else's.

Better not steal MY goats.

Sure wish I knew what time RTG left.....I'm NOT a patient waiter....


----------



## elevan

I'm leaving within an hour!


----------



## Roll farms

Well, Red is somewhere here in the state of IN.

Just don't ask me where......


----------



## daisychick

You all have a great time!   I am sooooo jealous and wish I could come on over.    Unless someone can just swing on over the Continental Divide real quick and pick me up ?????   Hope you check in and post a few funny things or some pics tomorrow.  Have fun and make great memories!!


----------



## Roll farms

She's here!

We went and ate, took a gator ride, she met the goats, and now we're settlin' in for the night.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am here in Indiana too see ya tomorrow


----------



## elevan

Can't sleep. Might have to go bang on Roll's door super early. 

JK


----------



## autumnprairie

X2


----------



## Symphony

Anyone there yet!


----------



## Roll farms

I am!!!

Don't show up yet, I've still got scary bed head!!!


----------



## RPC

It was so nice to meet you all. I had a blast sitting and talking to you all.


----------



## Roll farms

I won't have time to post my pics (we're having cookout #2 for the day, lol) until tomorrow but wanted to thank EVERYONE who came from the bottom of my heart....we had a great time!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thanks for putting this together    I had so much fun getting to meet everyone in person and checking out your gorgeous set up and critters!


----------



## SheepGirl

Glad y'all had fun! 

If there's another one in the future, I may be able to attend it


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so glad that I made the trip up here. I had a great time. Thank you Kim for putting this together


----------



## Mo's palominos

It was lots of fun!! I'm so glad I got to meet everyone in person!!


----------



## elevan

photo courtesy of Roll farms:


----------



## Roll farms

Hey darn it....I was working on my pics....lol


----------



## elevan

I had a great time!  Thanks for hosting Roll!

It was wonderful to meet all the members who came from all over to attend.  Can't wait for next year!


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hey darn it....I was working on my pics....lol


   Neener neener neener!


----------



## marlowmanor

Someone should list who is in the pictures by at least screen names. It's always nice to be able to put faces to names. A couple I think I know because I've seen previous pictures of them but most of them I don't know who they are.


----------



## Roll farms

I really, really wish I'd taken more pics but I was sorta preoccupied playing hostess w/ the mostess.  

A great big HUGE thank you to everyone who came, brought goodies, helped out, and made it a fun day.  You all made this a wonderful day, despite the torrential downpours.

Not everyone there was a BYH member (but we did our best to convert them  )  I've tried to label everyone that is a BYH member at least once if there was a good enough pic.

This is a couple kids (one being Mo's Palamino's pretty daughter) playing in the rain Elevan said would NOT happen....







Or else she'd eat her hat....







A special thanks to Currycomb for bringing the Herdstock cake complete w/ little herd animals!!






And for my photo album to put these pics in later.






Thanks to RTG for the pregnant onion plant (LOVE IT) and to Pearce Pastures for the pretty Polish birds






Some other members did a quail swap






Some group shots


























Our own chef, my DH, out in the garage grilling to keep from getting soaked






RPC is so special he got his own pic!  Are these not pretty eyes???







The gator, before we bungee-strapped a tarp on it.  I really wish we'd gotten some pics of folks out on rides, and the milking demo.






The goat milk fudge.  It's all gone except my stash....wait.  I don't have a stash.  It's all gone.  *halo*


----------



## elevan

Your fudge was scrumdiddlyumptious Roll!


----------



## marlowmanor

Nice photos. Thanks for labeling them with screen names too.  Some of those screennames I didn't even recognize or recall seeing posts by them.


----------



## elevan

Sounds like we'll be having another one next Fall  

If anyone wants to volunteer for a Spring Herdstock somewhere I'll do my best to attend  

Herdstock is just about members getting together and enjoying each other's company.  It would be great if members from across the country held them as even small get togethers would be a blast.


----------



## marlowmanor

I've thought about figuring out how to do a NC and surrounding areas Herdstock. It wouldn't be till spring though and needs lots of details figured out. It's just an idea right now. It has been mentioned to a fellow NC BYHer though.


----------



## Nifty

WOW... how much super fun!!!   Thanks to everyone who helped to organize and support this!   I really wish we could have made it out!

Oh, and thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## currycomb

thank you rolls and her dh for hosting THE event of the year! thanks to autumnprairie for picking me up on her way to herdstock, couldn't have made it on my own! thanks to elevan for sharing a room and dinner with ap and myself, kinda pre herdstock fun. enjoyed meeting everyone, visiting and just enjoying the great company of all the great folks that came. redtail, you were nothing like i expected (but you surpassed expaectations!!!). as you can guess, i am safe and sound at home. now just gotta wait for autumnprairie and redtail to check in when they arrive home safely.


----------



## autumnprairie

I made it home about an hour ago. Thanks again for hosting Herdstock 2012 can't wait for the next one


----------



## Roll farms

You guys are so very welcome.

Now....lets see some other pics, people....



PS.....please don't post any dorky ones of me.  Thanksamillion...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Couple more.

Redtailgal and Rollsfarm






Currycomb





Popcornchicken Autumnprairie Elevan


----------



## redtailgal

Pearce Pastures.......I think somethin' is wrong with your camera!    Funny how it got everyone else right, but didnt realize that I am really a drop dead gorgeous long legged blonde!  

So here's ma pics:

The spread





The rest of the spread






The Herd






Chillin'






autumnprairie's lovely smile






Pearce Pasture (one of the most friendly people I've met)






Currycomb ( whom I am so glad to have met!)






Popcorn chicken and his lovely wife






Lotsa talking and gettin' to know one another












There was some hat eatin' goin on......as it rained all day.






Plenty of friends hanging out


----------



## Roll farms

Awesome pics!

So nice having a photographer in the family....lol


----------

